# hätte dienen können vs gedient haben können



## AnnaJDT

Ciao, I keep looking at this verb form and trying to grasp what it is:

"...die jeder beliebigen Sonnenuhr als Schattenstab hätte dienen können." (from Winnetou)
In my book this is translated as: (the nose) which could have served (correct translation?) to any random sundial as a pointer.

What's the difference in meaning between *hätte *dienen können and *gedient haben *können (conditional perfect)?

I would have expected the latter in this phrase. Is that appropriate too, in the context? e.g. the guy's nose was of frightening dimensions, such that it could have served as a pointer to a sundial.

Thanks and good night.


----------



## JClaudeK

"gedient haben können" is the infinitive* of "hätte dienen können" which is the conjugated form.

* or plural 
e.g.: 
Wozu *können* diese Dinge gedient haben? -* can* have served/ been useful


----------



## Perseas

JClaudeK said:


> "gedient haben können" is the infinitive* of "hätte dienen können" which is the conjugated form.
> 
> * or plural
> e.g.:
> Wozu *können* diese Dinge gedient haben? -* can* have served/ been useful





AnnaJDT said:


> What's the difference in meaning between *hätte *dienen können and *gedient haben *können (conditional perfect)?


Liege ich mit etwas falsch?

1. "können gedient haben" : das Modalverb "können" steht im Präsens. (Gegenwart) ~I can have served
2. "haben dienen können": das Modalverb "haben ...können" steht im Perfekt. (Vergangenheit) ~ I was able to serve
3. "hätten dienen können": das Modalverb "hätten ...können" steht im Plusquamperfekt Konjunktiv II (irreale Modalverbkonstrunktion) ~ I would have been able to serve.


----------



## Kajjo

_Die Nase kann als Zeiger dienen. <Präsens>
Die Nase konnte als Zeiger dienen. <Präteritum>
Die Nase hat als Zeiger dienen können. <Perfekt>
Die Nase hatte als Zeiger dienen können. <Plusquamperfekt>

Die Nase könne als Zeiger dienen. <Konjunktiv I Präsens>
Die Nase könne als Zeiger gedient haben. <Konjunktiv I Perfekt>

Die Nase könnte als Zeiger dienen. <Konjunktiv II Präsens>
Die Nase hätte als Zeiger dienen können. <Konjunktiv II Präteritum>
Die Nase hätte als Zeiger gedient haben können. <Konjunktiv II Plusquamperfekt>


_


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> Die Nase kann als Zeiger dienen. <Präsens>
> _Die Nase hat als Zeiger dienen können. <Perfekt> _


Und welche Zeit ist
_"Die Nase *kann* als Zeiger *gedient haben*." _?
Das steht nicht in deiner Liste, aber gerade danach hat Anna gefragt.


----------



## Gernot Back

JClaudeK said:


> Und welche Zeit ist
> _"Die Nase *kann* als Zeiger *gedient haben*." _?





Kajjo said:


> Die Nase hat als Zeiger dienen können. <Perfekt>


Beides sind Aussagen über die Vergangenheit. So viel steht fest.
Deine nachgereichte Variante kombiniert ein Modalverb im Präsens mit einem Infinitiv Perfekt.
Es handelt sich dabei um einen epistemischen (subjektiven) Gebrauch des Modalverbs _können_, während es sich bei dem von Kajjo aufgeführten Perfektsatz um den deontischen (objektiven) Gebrauch handelt. Ob man beide Varianten gleichermaßen jeweils insgesamt als _Perfekt _bezeichnen kann, darüber bin ich im Zweifel.

ProGr@mm Grammatisches Grundwissen


----------



## Kajjo

JClaudeK said:


> _"Die Nase *kann* als Zeiger *gedient haben*." _?
> Das steht nicht in deiner Liste, aber gerade danach hat Anna gefragt.


Echt? Das kann ich in #1 nicht entdecken. Lies das bitte noch mal nach.


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> Das kann ich in #1 nicht entdecken.





AnnaJDT said:


> What's the difference in meaning between *hätte *dienen können and *gedient haben *können (conditional perfect)?



Mit dem gegebenen "*ge*dient haben können"  sehe ich nur eine Möglichkeit, und zwar einen Satz zu bilden wie _"Die Nase *kann* als Zeiger *gedient haben*."_
Siehst du eine andere Möglichkeit?


----------



## Kajjo

JClaudeK said:


> Mit dem gegebenen "*ge*dient haben können" sehe ich nur eine Möglichkeit, und zwar einen Satz zu bilden wie _"Die Nase *kann* als Zeiger *gedient haben*." _Siehst du eine andere Möglichkeit?


Diese Möglichkeit sehe ich im Originaltext überhaupt nicht. Der Betroffene hat ja eine vergleichsweise lange Nase, die so lang ist, das sie als Zeiger geeignet wäre. In Wirklichkeit wissen wir ja alle, dass die Nase natürlich nicht als Zeiger einer Sonnenuhr dient oder jemals gedient hat. Deine Version kommt daher überhaupt nicht in Frage. In meiner Antwort #4 habe ich die beiden von der Fragestellerin erfragten Versionen berücksichtigt: "hätte dienen können" und "hätte gedient haben können". Beides ist Konjunktiv II und eine rein scherzhaft gemeinte Möglichkeit, also Irrealis.

Dagegen würde man deinen Vorschlag "kann als Zeiger gedient haben" nur dann verwenden, wenn diese Möglichkeiten faktisch wirklich gegeben sein könnten. Bei einem archäologischen Projekt könnte man tatsächlich einen länglichen Gegenstand finden und der Ausgräber dann berichten:

_Dieser Stab kann als Zeiger einer Sonnenuhr gedient haben.
_
Dagegen der scherzhafte Irrealis:

_Diese Nase hätte als Zeiger einer Sonnenuhr dienen können.
_


----------



## JClaudeK

Nicht der Originaltext enthält diese Möglichkeit sondern AnnaJDT fragt danach (hat sie _angegeben_) , und ich habe anhand eines Beispiel versucht, darauf zu antworten. _Lies das bitte noch mal nach. _(eventuell in #8!)_

Mach doch bitte nicht immer alles komplizierter, als es sein müsste! _(Wer lesen kann - bzw. sich die Zeit nimmt, zu lesen - ist klar im Vorteil.)


----------



## JClaudeK

Gernot Back said:


> Es handelt sich dabei um einen epistemischen (subjektiven) Gebrauch des Modalverbs _können_


Danke, Gernot, für diese Erklärung.


----------



## Hutschi

AnnaJDT said:


> Ciao, I keep looking at this verb form and trying to grasp what it is:
> 
> "...die jeder beliebigen Sonnenuhr als Schattenstab hätte dienen können." (from Winnetou)
> In my book this is translated as: (the nose) which could have served (correct translation?) to any random sundial as a pointer.
> 
> What's the difference in meaning between *hätte *dienen können and *gedient haben *können (conditional perfect)?
> 
> I would have expected the latter in this phrase. Is that appropriate too, in the context? e.g. the guy's nose was of frightening dimensions, such that it could have served as a pointer to a sundial.
> 
> Thanks and good night.


Hi, Anna,
as far as I see the translation is correct. 
Times in English and German are a little bit differrent.

"... hätte dienen können" describes a general fact.
"... hätte gedient haben können" describes a fact in the (relative) past.

In both cases it is compared to the nose. So it does not matter. In German "... hätte dienen können" sounds better.

"... could have served" can have two meanings: "konnte" or "könnte". In the given case it is "könnte".


----------



## ablativ

_Die Nase dient als Schattenstab / die Nase kann als Schattenstab dienen. _---> Präsens Indikativ

_Die Nase diente als Schattenstab / konnte als Schattenstab dienen. _---> Imperfekt Indikativ

_Die Nase hat als Schattenstab gedient / hat als Schattenstab dienen können. ---> _Perfekt Indikativ: Hier steht "können" als Ersatzinfinitiv für das Partizip Perfekt "gekonnt".

_Die Nase hatte als Schattenstab gedient / hatte als Schattenstab dienen können. ---> _Plusquamperfekt Indikativ: mit Ersatzinfinitiv "können" für "gekonnt".

Plusquamperfekt im Konjunktiv wäre dann entsprechend: _Die Nase hätte als Schattenstab dienen können. 
_
Eine weiter zurückliegende Zeit (Tempus) als Plusquamperfekt gibt es nicht. _Ich hatte den Brief geschrieben _ist das Äußerste an Vorvergangenheit. _Ich hatte den Brief geschrieben gehabt  ---> _existiert nicht, genau so wenig wie im Konjunktiv _Ich hätte den Brief geschrieben gehabt  _oder_ Ich hätte den Brief geschrieben haben gekonnt  / _im Sinne von: _hätte den Brief schreiben haben können .
_
Um die Frage in #1 zu beantworten: _hätte dienen können _ist bereits Plusquamperfekt Konjunktiv, somit ist _hätte gedient haben können  _kein existierendes Tempus.


----------



## JClaudeK

Richtig, Hutschi, jetzt seh' ich's auch:  es geht um "... hätte dienen können" vs. "... *hätte* gedient haben können".

Manchmal hat man Tomaten auf den Augen, sorry.


----------



## Hutschi

Hallo Ablativ,

es ist allerdings Konjunktiv im Originalsatz.

_Die Nase diente als Schattenstab  (kaum genutzt, wegen Verwechselung mit Präteritum)/ die Nase könnte als Schattenstab dienen. _---> Präsens Konjunktiv

_Die Nase hätte als Schattenstab gedient / hätte als Schattenstab dienen können. ---> _Perfekt Konjunktiv: Hier steht "können" als Ersatzinfinitiv für das Partizip Perfekt "gekonnt".



> Eine weiter zurückliegende Zeit (Tempus) als Plusquamperfekt gibt es nicht. _Ich hatte den Brief geschrieben _ist das Äußerste an Vorvergangenheit. _Ich hatte den Brief geschrieben gehabt  ---> _existiert nicht, genau so wenig wie im Konjunktiv _Ich hätte den Brief geschrieben gehabt  _oder_ Ich hätte den Brief geschrieben haben gekonnt  / _im Sinne von: _hätte den Brief schreiben haben können ._



Das ist zumindest umstritten. Es gibt dicke Bücher über diese - umgangssprachlich weit verbreitete - Form.

Doppeltes Perfekt – Wikipedia

Und in manchem Kontext ist sie standardsprachlich. (Ich finde jetzt hierfür die Quelle nicht.)
Die Bedeutung ist einfach Vorvergangenheit, kann aber auch eine Art vollendeter Aspekt sein.

Zumindest müsste es heißen: "Eine weiter zurückliegende Zeit (Tempus) als Plusquamperfekt gibt es standardsprachlich nicht."

---
PS: Ich habe/hatte es gemacht gehabt. (landschaftlich, nicht standardsprachlich)) (Hier haben wir es ausführlich diskutiert, ich will es nicht wiederholen.)

Im Konjunktiv ist die Wendung zum Beispiel standardsprachlich möglich, wenn es keine Präteritumform gibt.
#6
Das ist aber eine Abschweifung, weil es im Originaltext nicht benötigt wird.


----------



## ablativ

Hutschi said:


> es ist allerdings Konjunktiv im Originalsatz.
> 
> _Die Nase diente als Schattenstab  (kaum genutzt, wegen Verwechselung mit Präteritum)/ die Nase könnte als Schattenstab dienen. _---> Präsens Konjunktiv
> 
> _Die Nase hätte als Schattenstab gedient / hätte als Schattenstab dienen können. ---> _Perfekt Konjunktiv: Hier steht "können" als Ersatzinfinitiv für das Partizip Perfekt "gekonnt".


Hallo Hutschi, es ging mir nur um die grammatische Konjugationsentwicklung von den einfachen Zeiten hin zu den zusammengesetzten Zeiten + Modalverb mit der entsprechenden Schlussfolgerung.


----------



## Hutschi

ablativ said:


> Hallo Hutschi, es ging mir nur um die grammatische Konjugationsentwicklung von den einfachen Zeiten hin zu den zusammengesetzten Zeiten + Modalverb mit der entsprechenden Schlussfolgerung.


Alles klar. Danke. (Ich hatte nur keinen Zusammenhang mehr gesehen, weil es ja eigentlich um den Konjunktiv ging.)


----------



## berndf

ablativ said:


> Hallo Hutschi, es ging mir nur um die grammatische Konjugationsentwicklung von den einfachen Zeiten hin zu den zusammengesetzten Zeiten + Modalverb mit der entsprechenden Schlussfolgerung.


Naja, es ist schon relevant, dass es sich hier um einen Konjunktiv handelt. _Hätte gedient haben können_ ist der KII von _konnte gedient haben. _Die Form _hätte können _ist vom Tempus her Perfekt (als Ersatz des im Konjunktiv nicht ausdrückbaren Präteritum) und nicht Plusquamperfekt, weil der KII zwar morphologisch dem Präteritum ähnelt aber keine Präteritumbedeutung hat. Insofern ist _hätte gedient haben können_ eine formal schon sinnvolle Form, ob sie es semantisch auch ist, ist eine andere Frage. Aber ich kann mir schon vorstellen, dass es hierfür sinnvolle Anwendungen geben kann.


ablativ said:


> Um die Frage in #1 zu beantworten: _hätte dienen können _ist bereits Plusquamperfekt Konjunktiv,...


Genau das ist es eben nicht, sondern KII Perfekt des Modalverbs und Infinitiv des Hauptverbs.
_Hätte gedient haben können _ist KII Perfekt des Modalverbs mit Perfektinfinitiv des Hauptverbs.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> _Hätte gedient haben können_ ist der KII von _konnte gedient haben._


----------



## ablativ

Welche Konjugationsform ist dann "habe können" (_die Nase habe als Stab dienen können_), wenn nicht Konjunktiv Perfekt? Dass bei Gleichlautung mit dem Perfekt Indikativ der Konjunktiv Plusquamperfekt (bei der indirekten Rede/Aussage) verwendet wird, ist eine andere Sache.

Komplexe Konjugationen mit mehreren Partizipien im Perfekt gibt es im Futur II als vollendete Zukunft oder als Annahme in der zukünftigen Vergangenheit.

Bis morgen Abend wird er wohl Zeit haben, den Brief zu schreiben: _Er wird den Brief geschrieben haben können_, bzw. im Konjunktiv: _Er würde ...

Die Nase wird/würde als Schattenstab gedient haben können _(Futur II) ergibt semantisch wenig Sinn.


----------



## Kajjo

ablativ said:


> Um die Frage in #1 zu beantworten: _hätte dienen können _ist bereits Plusquamperfekt Konjunktiv, somit ist _hätte gedient haben können  _kein existierendes Tempus.


Die Aussage ist schlichtweg falsch. Natürlich gibt es die Form. Siehe oben.


----------



## Hutschi

ablativ said:


> ...
> _
> Die Nase wird/würde als Schattenstab gedient haben können _(Futur II) ergibt semantisch wenig Sinn.



Warum?
Mit "wird" wird eine Vermutung als tatsächliche Verwendung ausgedrückt. (Semantik ähnlich wie: "Er wird das schon können." = "Ich denke, dass er das können wird."
Mit "würde" wird eine irreale Situation ausgedrückt. Entweder sind die Bedingungen nicht gegeben oder es ist lediglich ein Vergleich. (Wenn die Nase ein Schattenstab (gewesen) wäre, würde sie als solcher gedient haben können. Es ist aber kein Futur, sondern Konjunktiv.)


----------



## ablativ

Ja, da hast Du recht, Hutschi!


----------



## berndf

ablativ said:


> Welche Konjugationsform ist dann "habe können"


_habe <Infinitiv> können/habe etwas gekonnt _= KI Perfekt
_hätte <Infinitiv>können/hätte etwas gekonnt_ = KII Perfekt

Der Unterschied zwischen KI und KII ist *keine* Tempusunterscheidung.

EDIT:
Die theoretischen Plusquamperfektformen im Konjunktiv wären:
_habe etwas gekonnt gehabt _= KI Plusquamperfekt
_hätte etwas gekonnt gehabt_ = KII Plusquamperfekt
Diese kommen aber in der Praxis so gut wie nicht vor, zumindest nicht bei Modalverben.


----------



## ablativ

ad EDIT: Und warum findet man diese Formen so nicht in den entsprechenden Konjugationstabellen?


----------



## berndf

ablativ said:


> ad EDIT: Und warum findet man diese Formen so nicht in den entsprechenden Konjugationstabellen?





berndf said:


> theoretischen


Tatsächlich glaube ich nicht, dass der Plusquamperfekt im Konjunktiv ausgedrückt wird. Nehmen wir einen Fall im Indikativ ohne Modalverb um diese zusätzliche Komplexität draußen vor zu lassen:
_Weil er gestern einen frühen Termin hatte, war er schon am Vorabend angereist. _
und transponieren ihn in den KII:
_Wenn er gestern einen frühen Termin gehabt hätte, wäre er schon am Vorabend angereist. _

Hier ist jetzt die Unterscheidung der Zeitstufen der beiden Teilsätze verloren gegangen. Wenn man diesen erhalten wollte, müsste man tatsächlich sagen:
_*Wenn er gestern einen frühen Termin gehabt hätte, wäre er schon am Vorabend angereist gewesen._

Tut man aber nicht.


----------



## bearded

Ich denke, die richtige Gegenüberstellung sollte lauten:
..._hätte dienen können _vs. _gedient haben könnte, _und nicht - wie im Thread-Titel - ..._haben können._
Ich vermute, letzteres ist ein Versehen.
'' Er wäre froh (gewesen), wenn er hätte dienen können ''
'' Er wäre froh, wenn er gedient haben könnte ''. _( Meine Beispiele )_
Zu der semantischen Unterscheidung gab es schon Diskussionen, die ich aber im Moment nicht wieder finden kann.


----------



## ablativ

bearded man said:


> Ich denke, die richtige Gegenüberstellung sollte lauten:
> ..._hätte dienen können _vs. _gedient haben könnte, _und nicht - wie im Thread-Titel - ..._haben können._
> Ich vermute, letzteres sei ein Versehen.
> '' Er wäre froh (gewesen), wenn er hätte dienen können ''
> '' Er wäre froh, wenn er gedient haben könnte ''.
> Zu der semantischen Unterscheidung gab es schon Diskussionen, die ich aber im Moment nicht wieder finden kann.


----------



## Gernot Back

bearded man said:


> Zu der semantischen Unterscheidung gab es schon Diskussionen, die ich aber im Moment nicht wieder finden kann.


Vielleicht meinst du unter anderem diese hier:
mir


----------



## bearded

Gernot Back said:


> Vielleicht meinst du unter anderem diese hier:
> mir


Unter anderem, ja.  Es gibt schon eine Analogie zum jetzigen Thema.
Danke, Gernot.


----------



## AnnaJDT

Thank you for all your messages! I am actively taking notes and re-reading everything. I have bookmarked the links and will try to read more about Konjunktiv. The word order is the hardest to grasp, especially that it is different depending on the type of sentence: declarative, interrogative...


----------

